# Fursona Stereotypes...



## NovaMetatail (Jan 26, 2010)

This post is more for "fun" than anything (other than perhaps helping newbies figure out a species based on common traits). 

So, basing this off of yourself and others of the same species that you have met, what would you assume about your fursona? What traits do you associate with it, if any? Personality? Physical? Behavioral? Anything?


----------



## outward (Jan 26, 2010)

Anyone who's a Margay is majorly awesome. B )


----------



## quayza (Jan 26, 2010)

I act kind of like a dragon at times and my nails grow fast until they are sharp and pointy and need to be cut. My teeth are sharp and i can be wise when up to it along with a dragon attitude if nessesary. There is so much more^-^ Me being a big dragon not literally has some refering to me ask dragon boy making it a one of new nicknames for me.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 26, 2010)

Crocodiles have a "bad" streak. I'm the only innocent, silly crocodile I know.


----------



## NovaMetatail (Jan 26, 2010)

Kolbe said:


> Crocodiles have a "bad" streak. I'm the only innocent, silly crocodile I know.



Actually, I've met one other crocodile (met him in person), and he's really sweet.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 26, 2010)

TheFeatheredOne said:


> Actually, I've met one other crocodile (met him in person), and he's really sweet.



Does he happen to have an FA page?


----------



## quayza (Jan 26, 2010)

Kolbe said:


> Does he happen to have an FA page?



lol crocodile seeker seeking crocodile


----------



## NovaMetatail (Jan 26, 2010)

Kolbe said:


> Does he happen to have an FA page?




I'm not sure, but he lives basically around the area I'm in. He's on the LAFF list (Lake Area Furry Friends), and comes to events, so I can ask him next time I see him.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 26, 2010)

Unfortunately, I don't know any other nagas or ball pythons very well (if at all), so it's hard to say.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 27, 2010)

Dragons tend to be fantasy role-players.  At FCN last year, I played D&D and everyone sitting around the table had dragon fursonas.


----------



## Bando (Jan 27, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Dragons tend to be fantasy role-players.  At FCN last year, I played D&D and everyone sitting around the table had dragon fursonas.



Mabye I should be a dragon then... I play D&D somewhat frequently.


----------



## KariLion (Jan 27, 2010)

I know there are plenty of lions around, but I haven't actually *met* any, or at least haven't gotten to know any. And it seems like there are more male than female lions, at least from casual observation. I can't really make any assumptions on stereotypes myself, but I would be curious to know what some lion stereotypes are, if there are any XD


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 27, 2010)

I still don't understand the origin of the fox stereotype, but I can't say I totally defy it either.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 27, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Dragons tend to be fantasy role-players.  At FCN last year, I played D&D and everyone sitting around the table had dragon fursonas.



Makes sense, but I'd be unique in that case. Never got into DnD or the like. :3


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jan 27, 2010)

If there's a wolf stereotype, I have yet to know about it.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 27, 2010)

Doctor Timewolf said:


> If there's a wolf stereotype, I have yet to know about it.


Wolves and Dogs are some of the most popular fursona's.
Especially among suiters.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm a Mustelid type. Taymon specifically. Not only are Tayras VERY rare, but combined with Demons, I'm the only one. Demons in general are kinda scarce. But all Demons are NOT the same. And I'm not the religious type either. I'm more of an elemental spirit type.


----------



## NovaMetatail (Jan 28, 2010)

2-Tailed Taymon said:


> I'm a Mustelid type. Taymon specifically. Not only are Tayras VERY rare, but combined with Demons, I'm the only one. Demons in general are kinda scarce. But all Demons are NOT the same. And I'm not the religious type either. I'm more of an elemental spirit type.




Out of curiosity, do you consider yourself otherkin?


----------



## Nargle (Jan 28, 2010)

I've never met another Silken Windhound, or any sighthounds for that matter, so I wouldn't know. 

However, I do think it's a little lame to lump all dogs in under the same category. It's like saying all mammals are the same. There's a pretty big difference between a German Shepherd, a Papillon, a Whippet, and a Bulldog. Just because the majority of people with dog fursonas happen to be wolfy breeds, like German Shepherds, Malamutes, Huskies, and even_ Wolfskies, _doesn't mean that everybody with a dog character is obsessed with wolves. What if I had a Basset Hound character? I wouldn't think I should be in the same category as the Wolfskies X3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't have a fursona, but if I did it would be a fox. And furries decided it would be awesome if my favorite animals were cocksluts. DAMN YOU FURRIES!


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't know much about other bears.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

Well I find my fursona as a fox very fitting. I'm not really a "pack animal" like a wolf, I sorta act shy, and I'm not the biggest baddest wolf (In a physical sense) so I sorta fall under a more fragile type fox. Oh and my favorite color is orange, how fitting.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 28, 2010)

I still don't understand why people think foxes are sluts.

Well...

Most are, but that's besides the point!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I still don't understand why people think foxes are sluts.
> 
> Well...
> 
> Most are, but that's besides the point!


It pisses me off. I've liked foxes since I was a kid and now furries make them into cum chuggers. ='(


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It pisses me off. I've liked foxes since I was a kid and now furries make them into cum chuggers. ='(


Agreed. ._.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Agreed. ._.


I guess this calls for a rebellion?


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I guess this calls for a rebellion?


You bring the rocket launchers and I'll bring the booze.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jan 28, 2010)

I've been thinking of making a thread like this for months but never had the guts to X3. 

As for stereotypes, all the ones I have are just funny stuff I've made up with my fur friends like all foxes are upsessed with yiff and that all dragons are Voreaphiles X3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You bring the rocket launchers and I'll bring the booze.


We gotta deal. Let's hope we don't get drunk and do each other.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I still don't understand why people think foxes are sluts.
> 
> Well...
> 
> Most are, but that's besides the point!



Now wait just a minute...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> I've been thinking of making a thread like this for months but never had the guts to X3.
> 
> As for stereotypes, all the ones I have are just funny stuff I've made up with my fur friends like all foxes are upsessed with yiff and that all dragons are Voreaphiles X3



I'll agree that I'm kinda obsessed with yiff (not anywhere near an unhealthy obsession tho) and I am by no means a slut. I guess people that are desperate are trying for the whole "foxy" approach and go with a fox fursona. I picked a fox because it fits me not as a slut but as a normal everyday person.


----------



## torachi (Jan 28, 2010)

Straight male tiger - exactly what anyone would think, really. Big, muscular, aggressive, territorial, and solitary. About as stereotypical tiger as you can get.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 28, 2010)

....Not much to go on with a maned wolf...but as a coyote, I am a scavanger and somewhat opportunistic.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 28, 2010)

The only other cabbits I've met were gay. :< So.. we're a bunch of fags?

I'm straight though, totally.


----------



## JynxLeopard (Jan 28, 2010)

i havent met any, or heard of even any other Leopard/lion combos. i call myself a sand leopard because of the sandy color i get from the lions genes


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> We gotta deal. Let's hope we don't get drunk and do each other.


As long as balls aren't touching we're in the clear.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> As long as balls aren't touching we're in the clear.


Ok we're good to go then.


----------



## NovaMetatail (Jan 29, 2010)

torachi said:


> Straight male tiger - exactly what anyone would think, really. Big, muscular, aggressive, territorial, and solitary. About as stereotypical tiger as you can get.




That sounds like another tiger I know, only she's a girl, and not straight either


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 29, 2010)

_*MEN*_ are_ MANLY_


----------



## torachi (Jan 29, 2010)

TheFeatheredOne said:


> That sounds like another tiger I know, only she's a girl, and not straight either


 
Same thing then


----------



## Bloopy (Jan 30, 2010)

I was asking someone about this the other day who's been in the fandom for much, much longer than I have, and he said dragons tend to be a bit pretentious and that all the dog breeds are all in their own little clique that you can't really get into unless you know someone in it beforehand.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm a combo of three things two I find uncommon and one the most common Sea Serpent/Armadillo(parts normal and giant)/Fox XD I am into philosophy and I am kind of shy but also kind of sociable, so i guess you can say hybrids are more likely to be conflicted or something.


----------



## Crafty Caracal (Jan 30, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> _*MEN*_ are_ MANLY_



I'll bet there's quite a few on this forum who aren't.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 30, 2010)

Crafty Caracal said:


> I'll bet there's quite a few on this forum who aren't.


 those are not men they are "fembois"


----------



## lowkey (Jan 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It pisses me off. I've liked foxes since I was a kid and now furries make them into cum chuggers. ='(



considering how you throw off threads, yiffsterfuck, the typecast seems pretty fitting.

as for me, mom was a wolf, and dad was a fox. I therefore like to yiff in groups.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 30, 2010)

lowkey said:


> as for me, mom was a wolf, and dad was a fox. I therefore like to yiff in groups.



This makes little sense but implies incest


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Jan 30, 2010)

Confucius say about my fursona:
He look like dommy massa but is really subby slave.
Or something.


----------



## Pavi (Jan 30, 2010)

I consider myself a "coywolf".
...I'm not quite sure what that implies.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2010)

lowkey said:


> considering how you throw off threads, yiffsterfuck, the typecast seems pretty fitting.
> 
> as for me, mom was a wolf, and dad was a fox. I therefore like to yiff in groups.


I'm not being serious though =(


----------



## cheeriocheetah (Feb 2, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> The only other cabbits I've met were gay. :< So.. we're a bunch of fags?
> 
> I'm straight though, totally.



I'm not quite a cabbit... I suppose I'm a cheebit?  Anyway, my point is, here's to the females of us rabbit/feline-mixes being straight!  Huzzah!  And I'll just second that gay male stereotype from my own (limited) encounters.

As far as cheetahs go, I think I probably fit the bill... mostly-ish.  The handful I've met (online because I'm a coward when it comes to cons at the moment) have been similarly upbeat and energetic.


----------



## fishbones (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh, damn, the first time I saw this thread title I thought it was about the stereotypes of fursonas in general, not the stereotypes of specific species. I'm a little disappointed.

Hmm, well, I've been taking an interest in scalies lately, specifically snake anthros, and have been (only kind of) shocked to find it is DOMINATED by vore and some of the scariest fetish pictures I've seen on FA so far. And also I haven't been able to find many very well designed reptiles or scalie artists, which makes me sad.


----------



## Seas (Feb 3, 2010)

I wonder what stereotypes are associated with
-unique/custom species
-lizards (which seems to be the closest category for my otherwise selfmade species of fursona)

I would think that the first one implies the person usually doesn't accept and comfort to presets, predefined "classes", etc., which I have based off of myself but seems logical enough.


----------



## silvermoon93 (Feb 25, 2010)

Mine's mainly maned wolf. XD Only a few of us out there, but often mistaken to be a fox. Which is, as many people said, supposed to be very into yiffing.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

Sadly foxes are associated with yiffing. I'm mentally the animal the fox, not a yiff-obsessed slut. Females especially are given this stereotype.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 25, 2010)

I am not aware of any skunk-related stereotypes. 

Yay for being obscurish.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 25, 2010)

Otters are generally viewed as playful and social, but river otters are actually somewhat territorial and solitary if I remember right. Much like me, despite the silliness.


----------

